# China... caution... beautiful photos.



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2007)

We've seen and admired the gorgeous scenery from the wonderful movies Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon and Hero and the like. A friend of mine sent me these photos (via e-mail) from where he got them I know not nor do I care at the moment. 
He reminded me of a caving story where a Chinese exchange student enroute to a particular cave with a group of others was admiring the view during the 3+ hour long drive. Along the way the others kept hearing him say to himself with awe and respect "...industrious famers!" repeatedly... One of them asked him what was he talking about. He pointed out some mesas and saw farm machinery and crops along the tops. He thought (seriously) that the farmers had chopped off the top of the hills to where they're level so that they could plant their crops. It was explained that the mesas were a natural geologic feature of the countryside they were in.  Still, seeing these rice paddy photos the same sentiment could be said of the Chinese who truly give meaning to the phrase "industrious farmers!" 

Enjoy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2007)

some more!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice and a nice change in colors.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2007)

And still more ... totally goregous photos and countryside! I hope to visit some day!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2007)

last but not least...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got to go there some day.  Probably not till I'm retired but I can dream.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 6, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

The second picture in the second group and the last two pictures are my favorite. The colors are amazing. Im going there one day.

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 7, 2007)

Stunningly beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2007)

Just absolutely gorgeous photos.  Makes me want to get over there soon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Just absolutely gorgeous photos. Makes me want to get over there soon.


 
THAT'S IT!!!!...CAVER!!!!:angry:  you and BRIAN are now on the same list:flammad: 

WHY DO YOU BOTH TAUNT ME SO!?!?!?!?:tantrum:

Nice photos though, thanks for posting them. They appear to be mostly of the South, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 7, 2007)

Awesome Pics!!!!  I love them!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 7, 2007)

Who took'em?  They're purdy.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2007)

Why does it seem to me as I sit here in -40 weather that everywhere else is more beautiful then where I live?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 7, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Why does it seem to me as I sit here in -40 weather that everywhere else is more beautiful then where I live?


Because you're in Winnipeg.  Everywhere else *IS* more beautiful.  ROFL!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Because you're in Winnipeg.  Everywhere else *IS* more beautiful.  ROFL!





Sorry Stoolman but where you live ain't much better! LOL!


----------



## grydth (Feb 7, 2007)

By the time my kids are grown and I have some money again, I will be too old to take a trip that long.

Your friend is a superb photographer. I used to wonder if the beautiful images on Chinese postage stamps could be real.....thanks for the answer!


----------



## donna (Feb 7, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Why does it seem to me as I sit here in -40 weather that everywhere else is more beautiful then where I live?


Gee Lisa, I feel for you brrrrrr, wish I could send some of our heat there to warm you up. ( we have just had a full week of +40 celcius, dust and high winds)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Why does it seem to me as I sit here in -40 weather that everywhere else is more beautiful then where I live?


 

Lisa you should know the answer to that question you live there so everywhere would be more beautiful to you right now. Remember you are the ray of sunshine here on MT


Very nice pics


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2007)

grydth said:


> By the time my kids are grown and I have some money again, I will be too old to take a trip that long.
> 
> Your friend is a superb photographer. I used to wonder if the beautiful images on Chinese postage stamps could be real.....thanks for the answer!


I must say that my friend is not the photographer of the photos... he sent them to me by e-mail... I had to share them here... I will do a bit of research and find out who the photog is and pass it along here best as I may.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 7, 2007)

Those were great pictures, thanks for sharing!  Lisa-  just think of warm, happy thoughts!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 7, 2007)

Those photos strike me as a wonderful example of Late Karst Topography.  Carbonic and other natural acids present in rainfall, slowly work their way into fractures in the limestone bedrock and begin to dissolve the rock it touches.  Over thousands, sometimes millions, of years, the action of this water creates the caves that MAcaver so loves to play in.  Over time, this process continues, until the caves themselves collapse and a new type of topography.  In the LOTR movie, when Aragorn enters the Caves of the Dead, this is an example of what I'm talking about.  As time continues to wear on, the sharp and jagged features of late-intermediate karst wear away to the pillars that are present in China's topography.  Nice pics.  I may use some of them in my geology class if you don't mind.


----------

